# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Lucky Home und unsere kleine Bar .....

## schiene

Meine Frau wollte auf dem großen leer stehenden Grundstück ein paar Bungalows bauen lassen und nach kurzer Planung
ging es am 28.12.2017 los.Doch zuvor mussten noch die Geister gütig gestimmert werden.
Es sollen 5 Bungalows gebaut werden welche an Langzeitmieter aber auch Tagesgäste vermietet werden sollen.Jeder Bungalow hat einen eigenen Wasser und Stromzähler.
2 sind fest als Wohnungen vermietet und fallen so nicht in das Buisness. Mit weniger als 5 Zimmer/Bungalows zahlt man so gut wie keine Steuern denn es zählt als Kleingewerbe.
Die Bungalows sind mit 2 Zimmer,Bad mit Toilette und 2 Terassen ausgestattet.Doch dazu später mehr...

Geplant waren für die ganze Anlage mit 5 Bungalows,Zufahrtsstrasse,Wassertanks nach Absprache mit dem Bauherren der Komplettbaupreis von 1,75 Mio Baht.
Ich habe zu diesem Zeitraum 50.000 Euro mit nach Thailand genommen und 1:38,2 getauscht so das Somlak immer Geld hatte um das Baugeschehen ja nach Bedarf zu bezahlen.

Baubeginn

----------


## schiene

Beim Baugeschehen habe ich mich komplett raus gehalten und wusste nicht einmal wie die Bungalows aussehen werden bezw.geplant sind.
Einzig bei der Farbgebung und der Wahl der Fliesen habe ich etwas gasagt...kein Pink,Lila,Rosa  :: 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Baugeschehen bis zum 25.Januar 2018

----------


## schiene

Das Baugeschehen bis zum 2. März 2018






Somlak mit dem Bruder ihrer Mutter welcher unsere Bungalows gebaut hat

----------


## Erwin

Darf ich fragen, in welchem Ort sich das Ganze abspielt? Vielleicht ist es schon irgendwo gesagt, aber ich kann's auf die Schnelle nicht finden. 

Erwin

----------


## schiene

> Darf ich fragen, in welchem Ort sich das Ganze abspielt? Vielleicht ist es schon irgendwo gesagt, aber ich kann's auf die Schnelle nicht finden. 
> Erwin


Gebaut wird auf eigenem Grundstück in Prakhon Chai Ban Khok Ma was ca.40 Km von Buriram entfernt ist.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Lu...!4d103.0522892
Der Name Lucky Home viel mir spontan ein,abgeleitet vom Namen meiner Frau  welcher Somlak lautet.Sie wird halt immer nur
Lak oder Lucky gerufen.Leicht zu merken für Thais und auch Farangs.

Bis zum 10.April sah es schon so aus....

----------


## schiene

Bilder vom Baugeschehen bis zum 30.April
Die Fiesen und die Farbe für das Dach haben wir ausgesucht.
Der Abstand zwischen den Häusern beträgt 2,5 Meter

----------


## schiene

Bis zum 07.Mai sah es so aus....
Auch der Mast für die Stromversorgung wurde gesetzt...

----------


## schiene

Das weiter Baugeschehn bis zum 14.Juni 2018

----------


## schiene

Bilder vom Baugeschehen bis zum 18.Juni 2018
Bau der Zufahrtsstrasse und des Turms für die Wassertanks




kritischer Blick bei der Qualitätsprüfung  ::

----------


## schiene

Bilder bis zum 21.Juni 2018














die Hausbücher.....

----------


## schiene

Am war die buddhistische Einweihungsfeirlichkeit.

----------


## schiene

Die nächsten Tage hatte meine Frau genug zu putzen und die Möbel wurden geliefert und was sonst noch fehlte
fehlte musste besorgt werden.Sat-Schüsseln und TVs und die Klimaanlagen  wurden angebracht.
Auch das W-Lan wurde für jeden Bungalow eingerichtet.
Bis zum 2.August war dann  alles so weit bezugsfertig.

----------


## Robert

Habt ihr nicht inzwischen auch einen Swimmingpool?

----------


## schiene

> Habt ihr nicht inzwischen auch einen Swimmingpool?


Nein,und da kommt auch keiner hin da es nur mit Arbeit und Kosten verbunden ist.
Wir haben in der Nähe 3 Pools in gr.Hotels wo man schwimmen gehen kann.

----------


## schiene

Nachdem alles eingerichtet war lief es mit den Gästen langsam an.
Wir hatten einen deutschen Dauermieter (dadurch waren die laufenden Kosten für die Bungalows abgedeckt) aber mit der Zeit sprach es sich herum und das Geschäft lief zufriedenstellend.Alles war bezahlt und so waren wir
nicht im Druck unbedingt Geld verdienen zu müssen um Banken oder andere glücklich zu machen.
Ich meldete uns auch bei boocking.com an was auch immer mehr Gäste brachte.
https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/luc...n-chai.de.html
Bis zur Coronakriese lief es gut und wir waren zufrieden.
Bis vor 3 Wochen hatten wir noch 3 Dauermieter.Meist sind es Thais welche hier irgendwo arbeiten und paar
für paar Monate etwas zum wohnen suchen.Momentan haben wir wieder nur einen Dauermieter

----------


## schiene

Nachdem die Bungalows fertig waren wurde step by step immer mehr bepflanzt und verschönert.

Im Dezember beschloß Somlak noch eine Unterstellmöglichkeit für die Autos bauen zu lassen.
Dazu noch eine kleine Bar mit Verkaufsladen und einem Raum wo sie einige Dinge wie Reinigungsgeräte,Bettwäsche,Handtüscher und 
anderes unterbringen konnte.Dazu noch eine Toilette für die Besucher der Bar. Naja,wir hatten noch etwas Geld übrig und das will
ja nicht auf der Bank seinen Wert verlieren.....  ::

----------


## schiene

Es wurde immer ein bischen verbessert,die Theke mit Steinfliesen versehen,neue Tische aus Stein und Holzgarnituren,es wurde
weiter noch vorne betoniert und immer gemütlicher....

----------


## schiene

Auch eine kleine Abgrenzug von der Strasse erfolget so das nicht jeder sieht was hier abgeht..... :: 
Da wir nicht wussten wohin mit den leeren Flaschen haben wir sie halt verbauen lassen  ::  (war Somlaks Idee)














Bilder sind von 2020

----------


## schiene

Wenn ich nicht vor Ort bin ist die Bar nur Dienstags geöffnet wo sich immer ein kleiner aber netter
Farang Stammtisch einfindet.
Ab und wann wird auch mal eine Kleinigkeit gegrillt.Bungalowgäste sitzen natürlich auch gerne mal
abends auf ein Bierchen an der Bar wenn Somlak bei den Bungalows ist und so nebenbei noch
was verkauft.

----------


## wein4tler

Schaut urgemütlich aus.  ::

----------


## schiene

> Schaut urgemütlich aus.


Ist es auch und sicher werden wir da noch gemeinsam ein Bierchen trinken.

Somlak hat auch viel gepflanzt und begrünt was zur Kühlung beiträgt und auch fürs
Auge schön ist.

Da leider zwei Dauermieter wieder zurück nach Bangkok sind suchen wir derzeit neue Mieter.
Wer Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt kann sich gerne melden oder für Infos nachfragen
Preis ab 3 Monaten 4000 Baht + Strom (mit eigenem Zähler)
Natürlich kann man auch kürzer Mieten,preise dann auf Anfrage.
Auch haben wir eine große Waschmaschine welche gegen ein kleines Endgeld (40 Baht) benutzt werden kann.

----------


## wein4tler

Hoffe auch, dass wir hoffentlich in Bälde wieder ohne Quarantäne ins Land können. Dann steht einem Bierchen oder mehr, nichts mehr im Wege.

----------


## schiene

> Hoffe auch, dass wir hoffentlich in Bälde wieder ohne Quarantäne ins Land können. Dann steht einem Bierchen oder mehr, nichts mehr im Wege.


Ich habe mit Somlak besprochen das ich zeitigstens erst im September,wahrscheinlich aber erst im Oktober wieder nach Thailand komme.
Ich denke bis dahin gibts unkompliziertere Lösungen für die Einreise und derzeit kann ich sehr gut Geld verdienen in Deutschland und kaum was ausgeben  :: 
Das nutze ich erst mal aus und bleibe aber dann ca.5 Monate in Thailand.

----------


## Robert

Änderungen bei der Einreise in Thailand zum 1. April

Auszug:
Ab Oktober quarantänefreie Einreise

Für Oktober 2021 hat die CCSA in Aussicht gestellt, in bestimmten Urlaubsregionen Thailands eine Einreise ohne Quarantäne zu erlauben. 
Voraussetzung ist, dass in diesen Gebieten 70 Prozent der Einheimischen geimpft sind. 
Lediglich Touristen aus besonderen Risikoregionen, welche das thailändische Gesundheitsministerium festlegen will, 
sollen dann noch zu einer Isolation nach der Ankunft verpflichtet sein.

----------


## schiene

> Ich habe mit Somlak besprochen das ich zeitigstens erst im September,wahrscheinlich aber erst im Oktober wieder nach Thailand komme.
> Ich denke bis dahin gibts unkompliziertere Lösungen für die Einreise und derzeit kann ich sehr gut Geld verdienen in Deutschland und kaum was ausgeben 
> Das nutze ich erst mal aus und bleibe aber dann ca.5 Monate in Thailand.


Auf solche Festlegungen kann und werde ich mich nicht verlassen und egal was,wie und wo gefordert wird werde ich zu diesem Zeitraum fliegen.
Ein langfristiges Planen ist derzeit nicht möglich und wird es auch nicht mehr so schnell.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...oh, wa sehen meine alten Augen...der Robert 
nun wieder an Thailand interessiert ?
was macht Africa ??




> Änderungen bei der Einreise in Thailand zum 1. April...  
> 
> Auszug:
> Ab Oktober quarantänefreie Einreise
> 
> Für Oktober 2021 hat die CCSA in Aussicht gestellt, in bestimmten Urlaubsregionen

----------


## Robert

> ...oh, wa sehen meine alten Augen...der Robert 
> nun wieder an Thailand interessiert ?
> was macht Africa ??


Kenia geht es gut, ich war zuletzt im Januar dort, 
dank Corona gab es ein Luxushotel zum Schleuderpreis, 
aber das war nicht so ganz unser Ding.
In Zukunft lieber wieder was kleines in Privathand.

----------

